# Monitor am Laptop bleibt schwarz



## ScoRpleX (5. April 2007)

Hallo Liebe Forum User,

Meine Schwester kam heute zu und fragte mich, warum ihr Laptop Monitor öfters mal schwarz bleibt...

Ich habe mir ihr Laptop einmal angesehen und versucht der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen.
Wenn man das Laptop startet, scheint alles in Ordnung - sowohl der BIOS Screen als auch der Windows loading Screen werden tadellos angezeigt. Nur sobald Windows dann zum Anmeldescreen wechselt, bleibt das Display schwarz - man kann wenn man ganz genau hinschaut jedoch noch die Anmeldemaske erkennen!

Wenn ich einen externen Monitor anschließe, funktioniert dieser - jedoch nicht das Laptop Display!

Weder das Drücken der FN + Monitor Taste noch das Umstellen der Auflösung hat Erfolg gehabt.

Anschließend habe ich versucht, dass Laptop mit einer Linux CD zu booten ... Doch sobald der Screen kommt, wo oben links in der Ecke Tux erscheint, streikt das Display wieder (also es ist wieder 99% dunkel).
Im BIOS gibt es keine Einstellung bezüglich Display Einstellungen!

Auch gefühlvolles rumdrücken hat bisher noch keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Hinzu kommt, dieser Fehler taucht in etwa bei 18 von 20 Systemstarts auf - ganz selten bootet alles wie gewohnt inklusive Darstellung auf dem Display!

Hat jemand da eine Vermutung, was da krumm sein könnte?

Es handelt sich um ein Elitegroup ECS 532 Laptop.

Liebe Grüße und frohe Feiertage - ScoRpleX


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. April 2007)

Ich würde auf ein Problem mit dem Monitor- bzw. Grafikkartentreiber tippen, da der Monitor selbst ja beim Booten keine Probleme zeigt... also beim nächsten komplett erfolgreichen Start mit richtigem Bild einfach mal die beiden Treiber deinstallierwen und aktuallisieren... den Monitortreiber evtl. durch einen generischen ersetzen.


----------



## ojamaney (11. April 2007)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass die "Lampe" des Laptops defekt ist, bzw gerade dabei ist sich zu verabschieden oder aber die Stromversorgung des Laptops irgendwie gestört ist (Akku defekt?).
Austausch der Lampe, gerade bei älteren Laptops, kann sehr teuer werden...

Gruss, ojamaney


----------

